# Wyndham Split?



## steve_solo (Dec 14, 2017)

The parking pass person tried unsuccessfully to get us to go to an update here at Ocean Boulevard yesterday in order to get informed about the split within Wyndham Worldwide.
He said Wyndham Vacation Ownership division was spinning off to be separate from RCI, Wyndham hotels, etc in 2018.
The meeting was supposedly to inform us about how that would affect us timeshare owners.
Is this just normal sales BS or is there something to it?


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 14, 2017)

There was a spinoff/split, but no apparent effect on our actual ownerships I don't think. It's just a pretense to set up a sales meeting, as you surmised.


----------



## DRIless (Dec 14, 2017)

steve_solo said:


> The parking pass person tried unsuccessfully to get us to go to an update here at Ocean Boulevard yesterday in order to get informed about the split within Wyndham Worldwide.
> He said Wyndham Vacation Ownership division was spinning off to be separate from RCI, Wyndham hotels, etc in 2018.
> The meeting was supposedly to inform us about how that would affect us timeshare owners.
> Is this just normal sales BS or is there something to it?


just normal sales BS


----------



## Avislo (Dec 14, 2017)

The Hotel spin-off is a more correct description and is projected for 2018.  Their European Rental Business is apparently also for sale, there is another thread on that topic.  RCI's parent company apparently is slated to join Wyndham Vacation Ownership.  The impact on the timeshare operations, specifically as it relates to Wyndham Club Plus will be interesting to see develop.

http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/new...s-plan-become-two-publicly-traded-hospitality


----------



## ronparise (Dec 14, 2017)

Avislo said:


> The Hotel spin-off is a more correct description and is projected for 2018.  Their European Rental Business is apparently also for sale, there is another thread on that topic.  RCI's parent company apparently is slated to join Wyndham Vacation Ownership.  The impact on the timeshare operations, specifically as it relates to Wyndham Club Plus will be interesting to see develop.
> 
> http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/new...s-plan-become-two-publicly-traded-hospitality




Avislo has this right

I would only add that it hasn’t happened yet. And when it does it won’t affect timeshare owners or hotel guests at all. 

This is being done to add shareholder value


----------



## Avislo (Dec 14, 2017)

I maybe in the minority (I am used to that) but I am hopeful the hotel spin off goes as scheduled and Wyndham Rewards and the so call Blue Line fail resulting in more actual Wyndham Club Plus/Access points remaining in our system.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 14, 2017)

Avislo said:


> I maybe in the minority (I am used to that) but I am hopeful the hotel spin off goes as scheduled and Wyndham Rewards and the so call Blue Line fail resulting in more actual Wyndham Club Plus/Access points remaining in our system.




I dont know how a split will result in more points for our club.. The only way to make new points is to make new resorts

The Blue Line connecting all facets of the company now will continue to exist, and strengthen after the split... This is the Wyndham Rewards program and yes they expect to maintain a relationship between the companies using Rewards points. (one goal is to be able to sell more Wyndham timeshares to Wyndham hotel guests)

And it dosent matter what you or I might hope for... This is a done deal...its gonna happen


----------



## Avislo (Dec 14, 2017)

You are talking about what Wyndham is trying to do.  When the points leave our system to Wyndham Rewards or elsewhere in Wyndhamland, somebody gets use of those points (my guess is the non Wyndham Club Plus parts of Wyndham and its partners).  The points then can be used to take a significant amount of high value inventory out of the reach of of the normal run of the mill owners.  If one were a cynic, one might think this may be a factor in unexplained inventory holds.  However, cynics are not necessarily wrong.


----------



## DeeDibble (Dec 14, 2017)

i think the split hinders the every day owner as now we will have to compete for the inventory more and more.   I also think wyndham will grab that inventory at 60 days out and bye bye discounts and upgrades.  With that said:  what do they have to sell now?


----------



## Avislo (Dec 14, 2017)

Hopefully, Wyndham Rewards.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Dec 14, 2017)

I am confused. What points are leaving the system? If the hotel and timeshare divisions split, the points have nothing to do with the hotels. And Reward points are like credit card points, right? Not Wyndham timeshare points. Or am I misunderstanding.


----------



## Avislo (Dec 14, 2017)

If I use 250,000 points for a cruise or to trade for Wyndham Rewards points, than I get something out side the Club Wyndham Plus/Access system.  In the case of Wyndham Rewards, they get my points to use.  In the case of a Wyndham partner, they get my points to use.  When they use these points, it removes inventory from our system.  If speculation is correct that at least some Wyndham companies and/or partners get inside information when the high value reservations become available, then poof they are gone to the extent they want them.


----------



## DeeDibble (Dec 14, 2017)

Yea......Wyndham has now really become our greatest competition- we pay to keep the resorts running via our maintenance fees and they can snatch it up - It’s a real ass burner to me


----------



## Avislo (Dec 14, 2017)

If the OP is still there and has some available time, it might be interesting to hear what sales is saying and share it.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Dec 14, 2017)

Avislo said:


> If I use 250,000 points for a cruise or to trade for Wyndham Rewards points, than I get something out side the Club Wyndham Plus/Access system.  In the case of Wyndham Rewards, they get my points to use.  In the case of a Wyndham partner, they get my points to use.  When they use these points, it removes inventory from our system.  If speculation is correct that at least some Wyndham companies and/or partners get inside information when the high value reservations become available, then poof they are gone to the extent they want them.



If that is how it works, doesn't it already work that way?  What would be different?


----------



## ronparise (Dec 14, 2017)

DeeDibble said:


> i think the split hinders the every day owner as now we will have to compete for the inventory more and more.   I also think wyndham will grab that inventory at 60 days out and bye bye discounts and upgrades.  With that said:  what do they have to sell now?




In dont ynderstand your question:  what do they have to sell now?

The timeshare company will do what they do now...develop and sell and manage timeshare properties
The hotel company will continue what they do now...  collect franchise payments from hotel owners and operators. 

nothing changes except that instead of 2 divisions of one company, there will be two companies


----------



## Avislo (Dec 14, 2017)

Wyndham's intent to expand what they refer to the blue line (presumably Wyndham Rewards).


----------



## ronparise (Dec 14, 2017)

MaryBella7 said:


> If that is how it works, doesn't it already work that way?  What would be different?



exactly right, when you trade your timeshare points for something other than reservations at our resorts, someone else gets to use those points for timeshare reservations... thats no different than today. Its no different than depositing your points into RCI, you stay at another resort and someone else gets to stay at a wyndham resort

in fact its no different that when an owner of Bonnet Creek points stays at National Harbor. Someone else gets to stay at Bonnet creek with their Ocean Walk points> 
Points are currency used to make reservations... it dosent matter who holds those points or how they got them.... they can be used at our resorts


----------



## Avislo (Dec 14, 2017)

ronparise said:


> In dont ynderstand your question:  what do they have to sell now?
> 
> The timeshare company will do what they do now...develop and sell and manage timeshare properties
> The hotel company will continue what they do now...  collect franchise payments from hotel owners and operators.
> ...



Minus the European Rentals if they are sold.  Also, it is not clear to me how Wyndham's extensive rental operations will be divided up.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Dec 14, 2017)

ronparise said:


> exactly right, when you trade your timeshare points for something other than reservations at our resorts, someone else gets to use those points for timeshare reservations... thats no different than today. Its no different than depositing your points into RCI, you stay at another resort and someone else gets to stay at a wyndham resort
> 
> in fact its no different that when an owner of Bonnet Creek points stays at National Harbor. Someone else gets to stay at Bonnet creek with their Ocean Walk points>
> Points are currency used to make reservations... it dosent matter who holds those points or how they got them.... they can be used at our resorts



Thank you!  I thought I was going crazy


----------



## ronparise (Dec 14, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Minus the European Rentals if they are sold.  Also, it is not clear to me how Wyndham's extensive rental operations will be divided up.


Its probably not clear to them either.. But most of the rental brands are in Europe  My best guess is that Wyndham vacation rentals will stay associated wit RCI








Wyndham Destination Network is the world’s largest provider of professionally managed, unique vacation accommodations offering everything from cottages and condos to castles and villas. With more than 121,000 unique properties in over 110 countries, its diverse collection of private lodging around the world offers something for every traveler, whether they are looking for an adventure, quiet family getaway, urban cityscape or anything in between. Through its network of brands, Wyndham Destination Network sent nearly 14 million travelers on the vacations of their dreams in 2016.






*Wyndham Vacation Rentals North America*
 800-467-3529

 Visit Website




*Landal GreenParks*
 +31 (0)70 300 35 06

 Visit Website




*Novasol*
 +45 3914 3555

 Visit Website




*James Villa Holidays by Wyndham Vacation Rentals*
 +44 1622 655900

 Visit Website




*Hoseasons by Wyndham Vacation Rentals*
 0844 847 1356

 Visit Website




*cottages.com by Wyndham Vacation Rentals*
 0845 268 1111

 Visit Website




*RCI*
 1-317-805-9000

 Visit Website




*The Registry Collection*
 1-317-805-9000

 Visit Website


----------



## Nomad34 (Dec 15, 2017)

I just checked for some dates in February and found some openings in the Florida panhandle that had been booked through May last month. Also more availability in cypress palms than last month. Maybe changes are happening. Thankful to see it.


----------



## DeeDibble (Dec 15, 2017)

ronparise said:


> In dont ynderstand your question:  what do they have to sell now?
> 
> The timeshare company will do what they do now...develop and sell and manage timeshare properties
> The hotel company will continue what they do now...  collect franchise payments from hotel owners and operators.
> ...





ronparise said:


> In dont ynderstand your question:  what do they have to sell now?
> 
> The timeshare company will do what they do now...develop and sell and manage timeshare properties
> The hotel company will continue what they do now...  collect franchise payments from hotel owners and operators.
> ...


In reference to not understanding “what do they have to sell now”.  I was talking about what do the sales staff at the Wyndham updates have to sale now? Especially to current owners.   It will be hard pressed to convince me that purchasing more points via developer will glean more discounts and upgrades for the average run of the mill owners.    I am really hoping that I’m being cynical and am proven wrong.  All we really want to do is spend time in Florida, enjoy the resorts with family and friends and benefit from our VIP status.


----------



## Nomad34 (Dec 15, 2017)

At least they won't be telling me CWA is my only way out from the trust since that proves to be their last few years of my sales pitch.


----------



## Nomad34 (Dec 15, 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## ronparise (Dec 15, 2017)

DeeDibble said:


> In reference to not understanding “what do they have to sell now”.  I was talking about what do the sales staff at the Wyndham updates have to sale now? Especially to current owners.   It will be hard pressed to convince me that purchasing more points via developer will glean more discounts and upgrades for the average run of the mill owners.    I am really hoping that I’m being cynical and am proven wrong.  All we really want to do is spend time in Florida, enjoy the resorts with family and friends and benefit from our VIP status.



The sales people can no longer promise discounts on every reservation. But they can promise discounts on every reservation made within 60 days of check in.  And that’s still something

The reason to buy more Wyndham points hasn’t really changed. The reason to buy more points is to enjoy more nights in Wyndham resorts. The discounts are secondary (except to megarenters like me)


----------



## Nomad34 (Dec 15, 2017)

ronparise said:


> The sales people can no longer promise discounts on every reservation. But they can promise discounts on every reservation made within 60 days of check in.  And that’s still something
> 
> The reason to buy more Wyndham points hasn’t really changed. The reason to buy more points is to enjoy more nights in Wyndham resorts. The discounts are secondary (except to megarenters like me)


At least my MF is low and I rent only one bedroom and get upgraded to 2,3,4 or presidential suite


----------



## bendadin (Dec 17, 2017)

Avislo said:


> If I use 250,000 points for a cruise or to trade for Wyndham Rewards points, than I get something out side the Club Wyndham Plus/Access system.  In the case of Wyndham Rewards, they get my points to use.  In the case of a Wyndham partner, they get my points to use.  When they use these points, it removes inventory from our system.  If speculation is correct that at least some Wyndham companies and/or partners get inside information when the high value reservations become available, then poof they are gone to the extent they want them.



Do you have to buy direct to trade for a cruise? 

We just got back from a 4 night on Royal Caribbean and a 5 night on Disney. The kids want to take a pass on our Glacier Canyon and Great Smokies Mountains trips now.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes, must buy direct for the "perks" of using the Wyndham points for cruises.

RENT your vacation reservations at those 2 indoor Wyndham resorts AND when the cash equals the CRUISE costs, go on a cruise.


----------

